

I Have an Apple Watch, and I'm Ashamed to Wear It - alariccole
https://medium.com/@alariccole/i-have-an-apple-watch-and-i-m-ashamed-to-wear-it-872f5d87e9b3

======
carlosdp
It sounds like this is more of a minor case of social anxiety than a problem
with early adoption of the Watch to me.

------
nickysielicki
> Apple’s push to build a fashion brand with this device was certainly
> understood by me, but disliked.

To "build" a fashion brand?

Oh please. Apple has been about aesthetics and being a status symbol since the
turn of the century.

~~~
lazylizard
but the tech is not inferior or compromised. except perhaps for the lack of
high end gpus on their computers.

